# How many follicles should I expect for my age?



## JaneyS

I've just had my second scan (first and only attempt at ICSI due to finances), and I've been told there are 12 follicles.  Is this good for my age (42 in a months time) ?


----------



## CrystalW

JaneyS said:


> I've just had my second scan (first and only attempt at ICSI due to finances), and I've been told there are 12 follicles. Is this good for my age (42 in a months time) ?


Hello Janey,

Many ladies over 40 unfortunately do not stimulate well so 12 sounds a good number so far.

Best wishes


----------



## JaneyS

Hi Crystal,

Thanks for your response.  Do you mean that I'm possibly going to get more follicles?  Do you mean that it's good for my age, or good in general?

Thanks

Jane


----------



## CrystalW

JaneyS said:


> Hi Crystal,
> 
> Thanks for your response. Do you mean that I'm possibly going to get more follicles? Do you mean that it's good for my age, or good in general?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jane


Hello Jane,

It is difficult to say whether it is good in general as there is a lot of variation between individuals. It would be regarded as an above average response for your age and there are many younger ladies who would be pleased with the response.

Best wishes


----------

